# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  !! Dumb Love  !!

## zeeast

How difficult it is
To bear one's ignorance!
How much it hurts,
To be all alone.
To have all,
But have nothing.....
I wish , you could ever realise,
The agony of being rejected,
Or the pain I get,
Of being rejected....
Is this the price of heart?
I often ask my self,
But how could you understand?
When you never loved,
you were loved....
you were the winner and I,
A loser.....a mere loser,
Who lost all,
In the game of love.
Is this the price of love?
I often think
But am left with a series of 
Unanswerable questions,
Empty-handed, distressed heart,
I have my reasaons,
To cry, to put up with time,
How hard it might be,
But it has to go on.......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nice

----------


## zeeast

thankss... :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

thankss... :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

thankss... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Itni baar thnx kion? :duno;

----------


## Endurer

i wish dsjeya to reply here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

sad  :Frown:

----------


## zeeast

why adeel.....????

----------


## Talha

wish , you could ever realise, 
The agony of being rejected, 
.................................................. SO sas lagta hay aisa kuch huwa ap kay sath well bohto nay realise kar hi lia hoga.............wasay nice poem thee kisi nay to love kay against likha ............. :applaud;

----------


## pinkyraja

nice

----------


## zeeast

:Smile: @Talha...

well..thanksss pinky..

----------


## Endurer

well she's the only thing on planet earth who would love to go against anything one puts to reality  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Very nice  :Smile: 

Keep sharing Sis :givefl;

----------


## zeeast

> well she's the only thing on planet earth who would love to go against anything one puts to reality




.kia matlub...koun...^o)




well...thankss fairy.... :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

well never mind  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

no i'm not gonna mind it all....
but you are talking about whom?????

----------


## Shaper

Love! a word of four letter.... but its full of emotions.... with out this... life is nothing

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------

